# Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?



## kati48268 (13. Januar 2013)

Als ich mir den Fifty-Fifty-Boilie anschaute, hab ich mir ein paar Gedanken zu der Entwicklung der Knödel gemacht.

Ich hab den Einzug der Pillen und ihre rasante Revolution des Karpfenangelns miterlebt.
Da wir zuvor schon mit Frolic & Festblei die damaligen Neuheiten angenommen hatten, war uns der hartgekochte Teigknödel auch nicht sonderlich suspekt.

Heute schaue ich mir die Varianten an; von Mini bis 30er, Normal bis Pop Up, alle erdenklichen Farben & kuriose Geschmacksrichtungen, gedipt, gepudert, mit gestalteter Oberfläche, als Dumbell...

Trotzdem höre/lese ich immer wieder Storys von Karpfenanglern, an deren Gewässern es mit Pillen immer schwieriger wird. Die Karpfen nehmen die Knödels nicht mehr gut an.
Auch höre ich von dem Trend, dass der Köderboilie, den man auffallend in dem Boilieteppich präsentiert (gedipt oder auftreibend angeboten) bevorzugt liegengelassen wird.
Und das einige dazu übergehen, ausgewaschene Pillen als Köder zu nehmen, da anscheinend einige Fische gelernt haben, dass die Reste vom Köderplatz ungefährlich(er) sind.

Auch wenn ich als Allrounder nur gelegentlich Karpfen jage und dann auch oft zu andern Ködern greife, weil diese beim Kurzansitz mehr Sinn machen, hab ich immer gern mit Boilies geangelt.

Meine Fragen:
Ist die Entwicklung der Boilies an ihrem Ende angekommen?
Hat dieser (absolut erfolgreiche) Köder seine beste Zeit schon hinter sich und wird es Zeit sich um Alternativen zu bemühen?
Aber welche gibt es?


----------



## Marc 24 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Interessantes Thema. Aber eigentlich beantwortest du doch deine Frage zumindest zum Teil schon selbst: Immer wieder gibt es Neuheiten, wie nun den Fifty-Fifty-Boilie. Das wird immer so weitergehen.
Ich erinnere mich noch an die Worte meiner Oma vor ca. 10 Jahren. Sie meinte, dass die damalige Technik und Medizin am Ende sein müsste. "Was will man denn noch erfinden?", war ihr "Motto". 
Ich bin gespannt, was da in den nächsten Jahren noch so Neues kommen wird. Aber was mich wirklich brennend interessiert: Wird es noch einmal einen "neuen" Köder geben, der fast nichts mit dem Boilie zu tun hat und einen solchen Boom erlebt?


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Es wird immer etwas Neues geben und der Boilie ist ebenso am Ende, wie die Made, das Brot, oder der Mais. Vor 25 Jahren fischten weniger Angler mit dem Boilie und sie fingen relativ gesehen besser. Heute fischen viel mehr damit und sie erwarten Dinge von der Kugel, die sie noch nie zu leisten im Stande war. Die Leistungsfähigkeit der Murmeln blieb so gleich, wie die Beissfreudigkeit der Karpfen. Nur der Anspruch einiger, nicht weniger Angler wuchs unverhältnismäßig. Das prägt das Bild!


----------



## vitalMarcel (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Das Kännchen Glück sollte man nie vergessen und die Gegebenheiten. Der klassige Teig aus Weissbrot mit ein wenig Mehl funktioniert auch noch genau so gut wie vor 20 Jahren. Mais ebenfalls.
Ich glaube der Köder ist beim Angeln eher etwas zweitrangig.
Der Fisch frisst eben nur dann wenn ihm danach ist, nicht wann du es willst, ihm ist auch egal wo dein Boilie her kommt, aus Spanien, England oder den Fiji Inseln.

Wichtig finde ich nur das abwechslungsreiche Angebot mit abwechslungsreicher Präsentation.

Die 5 Millionen Boiliesorten sind nur Geldmacherei.


----------



## AnglerPaulsen (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Moin zusammen,

also man kann meiner Meinung nach schon sagen, dass Boilies an einigen Gewässern tatsäschlich Ihre stärke verloren haben, da die Fische langsam erkennen welche Gefahren dahinter stecken.
Als langjähriger Karpfenangler kann ich sagen, dass das variieren von Ködern bessere Fangergebnisse erziehlt.
Bestes Beispiel. An einem von mir beangeltes Gewässer, setzte ich mittlerweile nur noch auf Partikel wie z.B. Tigernüsse. Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht aber ich fange mehr als doppelt soviele Fische wie die Angler die immernoch auf Boilies vertrauen.
Also Boilies werden nicht untergehen, jedoch sollte man darauf achten ob das zu beangelndes Gewässer nicht bereits Jahrelang Boilies aufgenommen hat, denn dann sollte umbedacht werden. Ich angel immer noch mit Boilies und fange auch.

Gruß
AnglerPaulsen


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Die Murmeln sind und werden immer erfolgreich sein - zumindestens bei den Umsätzen der Hersteller.

Es wird immer was "neues" Erfunden, meistens mit unverständlichen "denglischen" Phantasienamen versehen und von einem coolen Typ mit hängenden Hosen und schief sitzender Mütze präsentiert..
Und wer weiß was da manchmal für Zeug zusammengemischt wird, es kann ja keiner überprüfen was wirklich enthalten ist.
Die Boiliehersteller schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden, nennen sich ins deutsche übersetzt z.Bsp. "Soldatenköder" oder "Affenkacke" (obwohl es für dieses Wort auch eine andere bedeutung gibt) und sehen aus wie...... Was weiß ich...

Und fangen - klar das machen diese Klicker auch. So wird das jedenfalls mal hingestellt - überprüfen kann es, ob _der_ Fisch mit _diesem_ Köder gefangen wurde, kein Mensch.
Und da alle Welt nach "hochwertigen" Ködern schreit ist das Zeug auch dementsprechend teuer...

Und BAMM, die Leute kaufen es trotzdem - dank der geschickten Werbung.

Ich habe in den vergangen Jahren viel versucht und fische, wenn Boilies zum Einsatz kommen, jetzt nur noch zwei Sorten Murmeln (Nash und Dynamite Baits) als Stickmix kommt Material von CC Moore zum Einsatz. 
Ansonsten füttere und fische ich wieder das was vor 30 Jahren auch schon Erfolg brachte: Mais, Kartoffel, Weizen, Hanf und verschiedene Naturteige und -Köder.

Das ist wie bei einem Spinfischer: er vertraut ein paar Ködern und mit denen fängt er - und genauso ist es hier auch.
Allerdings sind auch, so wenig Gehirn sie auch haben mögen, Fische lernfähig, da bin ich mir sicher. 
In einem von mir befischten See waren viele Stippfischer unterwegs, dementsprechend "kleines" Futter gab es und wir haben nur mit einer Tigernuß oder einem Maiskorn und einem Mini PopUp gefangen...

In einem anderen, von Karpfenanglern viel befischtem Gewässer geht auf runde, bunte Kugeln nix mehr - auf eckige, dunkle Köder geht immer mal was...
In einem anderen See, der sehr klares Wasser und viele Schnecken und Muscheln als natürliche Nahrung hat, geht auf Partikel und dunkle Murmeln was, aber auf helle oder Neon-Murmeln geht noch nicht mal eine Brasse...

Es hat, neben dem Lerneffekt, auch was mit dem Gewässer anfürsich zu tun - die Gewässer ändern sich ständig, das Nahrungsaufkommen kann in diesem Jahr gruselig schlecht sein, also fressen die Fische die Boilies. 
Im nächsten Jahr gibt es natürliche Nahrung, also haben sie das ganze Zeug nicht nötig.

Anstatt sich immer wieder einen Kopp um "hochwertigere" Boiies zu machen sollte man sich vllt. mal einen Kopf um die Rahmenbedingungen machen - was bietet das Gewässer an Nahrung, was verändert sich wann und wie. Dafür muß man aber ein Gewässer kennen und nicht wie ein Nomade immer wieder neue Tümpel und See`n suchen weil am Stammgewässer (vordergründig) nix mehr geht...

So befische z.Bsp. ein Gewässer seit 5 Jahren, die großen Fische kann ich an zwei Händen abzählen - aber ich lerne bei jedem Besuch wieder etwas über dieses Gewässer. 
Vor allem sitze ich nicht an ein paar Stellen nur auf Karpfen an, sondern gehe auch viel Spinfischen, denn da kann man auch einiges von und über das Gewässer lernen.

Und das alles zusammen ergibt dann den Fangerfolg, das ist dann der Lohn für harte Wochen und Monate...


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ich habe mir drei Dinge beim Angeln angewöhnt:

1. Ich verlasse mich auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen.
2. Ich hinterfrage die Erfahrungen, die andere in ihren Publikationen unters Volk gebracht haben.
3. Ich stehe neuen und sensationellen Produkten und den auf sie gesungenen Lobeshymnen prinzipiell skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## joso (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Andal schrieb:


> Es wird immer etwas Neues geben und der Boilie ist ebenso am Ende, wie die Made, das Brot, oder der Mais. Vor 25 Jahren fischten weniger Angler mit dem Boilie und sie fingen relativ gesehen besser. Heute fischen viel mehr damit und sie erwarten Dinge von der Kugel, die sie noch nie zu leisten im Stande war. Die Leistungsfähigkeit der Murmeln blieb so gleich, wie die Beissfreudigkeit der Karpfen. Nur der Anspruch einiger, nicht weniger Angler wuchs unverhältnismäßig. Das prägt das Bild!



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hab vor ca. 16 Jahren angefangen mit Boilies auf Karpfen zu angeln, die ersten Sitzungen fühlte ich mich schon fast verarscht, ungefähr eine 1/2 Saison lang (1/4 Jahr) bin ich regelmässig fast jedes Wochenende los gelaufen und mindestens 1 Nacht am Wasser gesessen, ohne einen Karpfen zu sehen. Ich hab nur noch gedacht was für kluge Köpfe da wieder für Wunderkugeln erfunden haben, dass die den Anglern so das Geld aus Tasche ziehen ohne das auch nur 1 Fisch beisst. 

Ich denke mal ich hab mir am Anfang weniger Gedanken über das Gewässer und seine Lebensweise gemacht, ich hab einfach gedacht boilie ans Haar und der Rest kommt von ganz allein.

Heute lese ich immer wieder von riesen fängen 40 pf. und mehr, alles was unter 30 pf. hat, sind irgendwie nur Köderfische, wenn man der Anglerpresse oder auch einigen fleissigen Schreibern hier im Board glaubt, dann gibt es tatsächlich Gewässer, wo nur der Boilie von Marke xyz fängt. Selbstverständlich fängt der Boilie dann auch nur die grossen. Ein Angler der jetzt gerade anfängt mit Boilies auf Karpfen zu angeln, setzt nartürlich alles auf den neuen Boilie, der ja angeblich immer und überall fängt und ist nach der 3 Sitzung entäuscht weil noch Fisch gebissen hat. Dieser Angler fragt hier im Board nach was der dann falsch macht, wo dann so Antworten wie z.B. 

"Alter setz dich ans Wasser und geh angeln, hintern PC wirste die noch weniger fangen "

kommen.

Wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, denke ich auch an Gewässern wo sehr viel mit Boilies auf Karpfen geangelt wird, gehen die Bisse zurück. Wiederum, wenn das Gewässer einfach mal ne Zeit lang in Ruhe gelassen wird, kommen auch wieder mehr Bisse. Die Erfahrungen hab ich gemacht.


----------



## cyberpeter (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hallo,



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist die Entwicklung der Boilies an ihrem Ende angekommen?



Das kommt drauf an was man erwartet und an was für Gewässern man fischt ...

Der Wunderköder, der am falschen Platz ausgelegt trotzdem seinen 40 Pfünder fängt gibt es nicht und wird es vermutlich (hoffentlich) auch niemals geben. Das es im Aufbau der Boilies die ein oder andere kleine "Verbesserung" geben wird die Erfolge bringen wird davon gehe ich schon aus zumal das Fressverhalten der Karpfen noch lange nicht in vollen Umfang "entschlüsselt" ist. Allerdings werden das eher kleine Schritte sein und es werden in Zukunft vermehrt "abstruse" Boilies kommen deren Verbesserung hauptsächlich im Marketing als im Aufbau liegt weil einfach viel schon "abgegrast" wurde.




kati48268 schrieb:


> Hat dieser (absolut erfolgreiche) Köder seine beste Zeit schon hinter sich und wird es Zeit sich um Alternativen zu bemühen?
> Aber welche gibt es?



An vielen Gewässern wo ein reichhaltiges Nahrungsvorkommen und kein übermäßiger Karpfenbesatz herrscht, der Karpfen aber sehr stark mit Boilies beangelt wird hat man das Problem doch schon und das nicht erst seit gestern. Das war bzw. ist bei Mais, Frolic usw. auch nicht anders. Diese Köder sind an vielen Gewässern wo lange und ausgiebig damit gefischt wurde nur noch für Satzkarpfen brauchbar. Hier ist dann etwas "Hirnschmalz" gefragt. Wenn aufgrund von Brassen & Co. andere Köder wie Boilies ausscheiden muß man diese "modifizieren". Das können andere Formen oder Geschmacksrichtungen sein, ausgewaschene Boilies, eine andere "Präsentation". Oft reicht aber schon ein neuer, nicht so gut zugänglicher und damit selten befischter Spod aus, wo die Karpfen ohne größere Scheu selbst die Boilies fressen die sie auf dem Spod direkt neben dem Parkplatz und Grillplatz nicht angerührt haben... 
Alternativen gibt es, so sich wirklich nötig sind, generell genug. Sei es irgendwelche Bohnen- bzw. Nußsorten, Kernplatten die sowohl als Futter als auch als Köder funktionieren, aber auch die gute alte Kartoffel usw. Die Mühlen bzw. Angelfuttershops sind voll davon man muß sich halt einfach heranwagen und damit leben, dass diese Köder meist etwas aufwändiger in der Vorarbeit sind wie Boilies und das man die Karpfen evtl. daran gewöhnen muß. Voralllem sollte man dran denken das die Karpfen auch diesen Köder, wenn er nur noch verwendet wird weil er so gut läuft und andere ihn dann auch verwenden Karpfen diesen Köder auch irgendwann ablehnen werden, sei es nur an bestimmten Stellen oder generell.

An den meisten Gewässern liegt es aber nicht dran, dass der Boilie von den Karpfen als Futter generell abgelehnt wird sondern am Angler selber der nicht willens ist, sich mit dem Gewässer, den Karpfen selber und dem zunehmenden Angeldruck zu beschäftigen und daraus seine Schlüsse zu ziehen. Sowas kann auch kein noch so hochwertiger "Superboilie", auch wenn die Werbung es verspricht, ausgleichen ...



Gruß Peter


----------



## Purist (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meine Fragen:
> Ist die Entwicklung der Boilies an ihrem Ende angekommen?
> Hat dieser (absolut erfolgreiche) Köder seine beste Zeit schon hinter sich und wird es Zeit sich um Alternativen zu bemühen?
> Aber welche gibt es?




Alternativen gibt es doch, vom Tauwurm über Maden- und Maisketten, Bohnen, Schwimmbrot, Nudeln, bis zu Kartoffeln und (ungekochtem)Teig. Ob man sie einsetzen will, ist eine andere Frage. Es ist ein unbequemeres und weniger selektives Fischen, auch wenn man Karpfen schon mit der Ködergröße gezielt von Brassen und anderen Weißfischen trennen kann. 

Wenn Boilies ihre beste Zeit hinter sich haben, Karpfen die Murmeln nicht mehr mögen, liegt das an der Art, wie sie eingesetzt werden. Wenn sie (fast) alle Karpfenangler benutzen, unterschiedlichste Geschmacksrichtungen/Farben/Inhaltsstoffvariationen genutzt werden (schon immer genutzt wurden) und C&R oberste Maxime ist, merken sich die Karpfen irgendwann, dass man runde, harte Kugeln lieber meidet. 
Wo sind eigentlich die eckigen Fertig-Boilies, die aufgrund der Problematik schon vor vielen Jahren in der Fachpresse propagiert wurden?


----------



## rainerle (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

guckst Du

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/Boilies/Cubes:::1_9.html


----------



## jannickb (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

ich glaube, dass ein grundsätzliches problem die zu hoch eingeschätzte intelligenz von fischen ist. ich denke, dass es mit an sicherheit grenzender warscheinlichkeit nicht möglich ist, dass ein fisch sich merkt was er zu essen hat und was nicht. sowas ist im tierreich angeboren. 
solange ich nicht weiß, dass ich existiere (karpfen reagieren nicht auf spiegelexperiment) weiß ich nicht, dass mir etwas schmecken kann. 

die ausgangsvermutung mit den ausgewaschenen boilies kann aber natürlich schon wahr sein, weil der frische boiie vielleicht nicht als nahrung erkannt wird, da normalerweise alles was im see schwimmt auch nach see schmeckt, nur dieser spezielle/frische boilie nicht.

und auf die frage, ob boilies am ende ihrer entwicklung sind ist die antwort denk ich schon gefallen


----------



## lsski (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ich kenne Sie ja auch die eingeschworene Karpfenspezis aber wenn ich an  See ansitze angel ich höchstens 3 Tage, meisten aber nur 24 Stunden.
Ich  habe herausgefunden das wenn man nur für kurze Zeit am Wasser ist das  angeln mit PVA Säcken und Pellets die beste Methode ist.
Der Karpfen richt das Futter und findet nur Zerbröseltes (Mixer ) bis auf den einen Pellet und der hat einen Haken.
wenn  man jetzt die Stelle wie beim Feedern immer wieder trifft hat man einen  Futterplatz auf engsten Raum und nur ein Happen mit Haken.
So fange  ich wirklich alle Karpfen im See und brauche nicht die Gewünschte  Futterpyramiede auf zu bauen, was nätürlich funktioniert wenn man alles  richtig macht aber ich nicht einsehe Fische übermäßig zu füttern.
Ich will sie ja fangen
So angel ich schon seit dem es PVA gibt (vorher mit einer Feeder) und habe noch keinen Beisflaute.
Und auch keine übermäßigen Kosten.
An manchen Tagen fange ich auch wesentlich meht als so mancher Spezialist weil er wohl einfach "kein Glück hat"
Das könnte der nächste trent sein wobei ich die Method Feeder ja schon vor 30 Jahren kannte...........vom Opa gelehrnt.
Damals  war es süßer Kartoffelbrei und eine leicht gekochte Kartoffel oh ich  meine Pop up. Opa hat sie mit einem Apfelstecher gelocht und mit gelben  Schaumstoff gefüllt wo auch der Haken mit einem Draht eingeschraubt  wurde.
Echt wenn ich so überlege schreibe ich besser nicht weiter  sondern starte den nächsten Trent in der Karpfen Szene auch wenn Opa ja  eigentlich die auftreibende Kartoffel erfunden hat schon damals mit  einer Haarmontage äää Draht am Haken gefischt hat.
Ich kenne nähmlich noch viel bessere Kniffe vom Opa.
Ja  Opa war schon mit allen Wassern gewaschen weil seine montagen haben  sich unter den Karpfen nicht rumgesprochen weil er jeden Maßigen Fisch  gegessen hat und erst wieder angeln gegangen ist wenn der Tag Sonnig war  die Nacht Sternenklar und Freitag nicht mehr weit.
Wie gerne würde ich noch einmal mit meinem Opa angen gehen und ALLES erfahren was er so noch nicht erzählt hat........



Jeff #h


----------



## Andal (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



jannickb schrieb:


> ich glaube, dass ein grundsätzliches problem die zu hoch eingeschätzte intelligenz von fischen ist. ich denke, dass es mit an sicherheit grenzender warscheinlichkeit nicht möglich ist, dass ein fisch sich merkt was er zu essen hat und was nicht.



Hier gilt es grundsätzlich zu unterscheiden, um welche Karpfen es sich handelt. Die Karpfen des Otto Normalcarper sind blitzgescheit und erkennen jeden Boilie am Einwurfgeräusch, inklusive der Hakenmarke und Größe. Die Karpfen der Superprofis dagegen sind so strunzdumm, dass sie jährlich sogar mehrfach an die Murmeln und somit an den Haken gehen.

Fällt uns dazu womöglich etwas ein!?


----------



## Wegberger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hallo,



> weil seine montagen haben  sich unter den Karpfen nicht rumgesprochen weil er jeden Maßigen Fisch  gegessen hat



Ich denke dies ist die tatsächliche spannende Frage: können Fische der Futterart misstrauisch gegenüber werden oder können sie sogar der Montage gegenüber streiken???


----------



## marcus7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Ich denke dies ist die tatsächliche spannende Frage: können Fische der Futterart misstrauisch gegenüber werden oder können sie sogar der Montage gegenüber streiken???



Sie scheinen (unter starkem Angel Druck) tatsächlich in der Lage zu sein bestimmte Dinge zu erkennen und zu meiden.

Sieht man z.B. schön auf einigen engl. "Unterwasser-Aufnahmen". Wie solche Standardköder (20er Sinker) selbst dann nicht/kaum genommen werden obwohl sie lose als Anfutter am Grund liegen...kleine Pellets (die einzeln als Hakenköder nicht zu fischen sind) werden gleichzeitig eifrig gefressen...

Also ganz so dumm, wie einige meinen,  sind Karpfen nicht.

lg


----------



## Wegberger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hallo,



> Also ganz so dumm, wie einige meinen,  sind Karpfen nicht.



und , wird dieser Umstand durch C&R nicht noch gefördert !?#c


----------



## Marc 24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> und , wird dieser Umstand durch C&R nicht noch gefördert !?#c



Und nun? Dann fängst du ihn halt eventuell kein zweites oder drittes Mal, einen toten Karpfen aber auf keinen Fall ein zweites Mal.


----------



## marcus7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> und , wird dieser Umstand durch C&R nicht noch gefördert !?#c




Mit Sicherheit. Ist ja die logische Konsequenz. Also hau se um, dann beißt es in Zukunft besser:q.

lg


----------



## rainerle (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

@ Wegberger

tut das Not, dass Du quasi aus dem Nichts eine C&R Debatte vom Zaun brechen musst? Hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu schaffen!!!!

Zum Thema
Natürlich lassen sich Karpfen - wie auch die meisten anderen Tiere - über Futter konditionieren. Das geht im "positivem" wie auch "negativem" für den Angler. Deshalb liegt ja heutzutage die Kunst den "besser" Fangens als die anderen darin, eben die Anderen zu beobachten, das Wasser zu kennen, die Fische zu beobachten und eben dann nicht da zu fischen wo die Anderen fischen und eben nicht mit den gleichen Methoden (Montagen, Futter, Zeiten etc.) wie die Anderen zu fischen. Beachtet man das und fischt dann "seinen" Platz und Köder nicht zu Tote hat man eigentlich eine "Fast-Fang-Garantie" - auch mit den Murmeln - in Zukunft.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hallo Rainer,



> tut das Not, dass Du quasi aus dem Nichts eine C&R Debatte vom Zaun  brechen musst? Hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu schaffen!!!!



Aber sicher kann doch die verlängerte Lebens- und Erfahrungserwartung einen Einfluss auf die Köderaufnahme haben!

Ich habe hier keineswegs das Thema in seiner kontroversen Art aufgegriffen #c - aber das machst du ja gerade.


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Sie scheinen (unter starkem Angel Druck) tatsächlich in der Lage zu sein bestimmte Dinge zu erkennen und zu meiden.
> 
> Sieht man z.B. schön auf einigen engl. "Unterwasser-Aufnahmen". Wie solche Standardköder (20er Sinker) selbst dann nicht/kaum genommen werden obwohl sie lose als Anfutter am Grund liegen...kleine Pellets (die einzeln als Hakenköder nicht zu fischen sind) werden gleichzeitig eifrig gefressen...
> 
> ...



Ich bin mir sicher, das es diverse Mechanismen gibt die es dem Karpfen erlauben bestimmte Köder in bestimmten Situationen zu meiden, bzw. andere vorzuziehen - ihnen deswegen Intelligenz nach dem Motto "Kokosnuss hatte ja beim letzten Mal einen Haken, daher nehm ich heute lieber Erdbeer" zu unterstellen halte ich für sehr gewagt!
#h


----------



## AnglerPaulsen (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ob Karpfen intelligent sind? Gute Frage.

Was hält Ihr hier von.
Ich habe ein neues Gewässer endeckt gehabt, welches von einem Angelverein neu gepachtet wurde. Also dachte ich mir schnell hin bevor es zu spät ist. Gesagt getan. Angemeldet, den Trip geplant und los.

Ergebniss: Ich habe im ersten Jahr sogut wie alleine am See gesesen und fühlte mich wie im Paradies. Wie mein zu Hause, es war ja keiner zu sehen weit und breit und ich konnte machen und tun und angeln wo ich möchte.

In drei Trips (je eine Woche) habe ich 82 halbstarke Karpfen gefangen und ich dachte mir, wo bin ich den gelandet das ist ja der Hammer. Naja ein Jahr später fing es mit den ersten Karpfenanglern an, die ebenfalls den See befischen wollten.

Um es kurz zu halten, in den nächsten zwei Jahren war der Verein voll von Karpfenanglern und der See dafür ziemlich klein. Es wurden Boilies ohnen ende in das Gewässer geworfen und auch gefangen, bis plötzlich die Tage kammen wo garnichts mehr lief. Es wollte einfach nicht mehr beißen. Sogar mit meinen selbsgerollten wollte es nicht mehr.

Mir war klar, dass es an dem Angeldruck und an den Boilies liegen muss. Also wechselte ich auf Partikel und habe wieder super gefangen. Selbst andere Karpfenangler sprachen mich immer wieder darauf an, wie ich vorgehe da bei dennen sogut wie nichts mehr läuft.

Diese Karpfen müssen etwas daraus gelernt haben. Etwas anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Gruß
AnglerPaulsen


----------



## cafabu (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Moinsen,
natürlich "lernen" Karpfen. Wenn Zenternerweise Boillies auf dem Grund liegen. Vor sich hin gammeln und Schlecht werden, lernt ein Karpfen schon, dass dieser Gammelbrocken nicht gut für ihn ist. Die Lernfähigkeit hört allerdings bei "gutes Fressen - schlechtes Fressen" auf. Solange Boillies sparsam eingesetzt werden, bleiben sie gutes Fressen.
In unserem See angeln wir seit Jahren mit Boillies. Es wird nur beim angeln angefüttert, 2 bis 3 Handvoll und nicht auf den Haufen sondern verteilt. Seit Jahren immer nur 20er Heilbutt-Bollies. Unsere Fänge sind immer gleich gut geblieben. Die Veränderung ist, dass andere Fischarten sich daran gewöhnt haben. So fangen wir inzwischen auch Welse und große Brassen damit. Parallel gibt es in unserer Nähe einen See in dem exessiv mit Bollieanfüttern gearbeitet wird, dort gehen die Fänge tatsächlich zurück.

Den Bollie wird es wahrscheinlich immer auf dem Markt geben. Dafür ist er zu etabliert. Die Entwicklung, uns den neusten und fängisten anzupreisen, wird  weitergehen. Ich vermute der nächste Bollie wird flach sein, mit künstlichen Algen bewachsen und fürchterlich aromatisiert sein. Verkaufsargument: Der Karpfen erkennt den bösen Bollie nicht mehr, nimmt nur den Nahrungsduft wahr und fällt sofort darauf rein. Genau wie wir Angler.
Carsten


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Betrachtet man "den" Boilie mal mit etwas Distanz ist es ja nur ein gekochter Teigklumpen mit Ei (in welcher Form auch immer) drin.

Insofern würde ich da nicht von einer Entwicklung sondern nur von Variationen reden. Und die gibt es seit Anfang des Boilies wohl schon zur Genüge auch wenn unrunde, kleine, riesige, schwimmende schwebende und sonstwie modifizierte Boilies alle paar jahre als neu und herausragend angepriesen werden.
Hier sieht man nur mal wieder die Kräfte des Marktes walten, die Firmen müssen um sich aus der Masse abzuheben ständig "Verschlimmbersserungen", ob nun nötig oder nicht, bringen. Um Angler zu fangen, nicht um Fische zu fangen. Insofern wird die augenscheinliche "Entwicklung" des Boilies wohl so weiter gehen, auch wenn die Veränderungen weiterhin marginal bleiben.

Und zur Fängigkeit denke ich auch nicht dass der Boilie am Ende ist. Gerade in den stark beangelten (und damit häufig mit Baits zugeschütteten) Gewässern wird er inzwischen wohl häufig sogar als natürliche Nahrung angesehen, wobei hier Geschmack und in gewißen Grenzen auch Nährwert und Bekömmlichkeit über die letzliche Futteraufnahme oder nicht entscheiden dürften.

Man muss aber auch sehen dass der Boilie von vielen immer mit derselben Strategie genutzt wird. Abkippen, Dippen, aufpoppen und warten.
Jeder Köder ist nur so gut wie die Art der Präsentation und der Anwendung.
Und wenn alle Schema X fahren wird der Karpfen vielleicht nicht lernen Boilies per se zu meiden, aber er wird lernen z.B. großen Futterplätzen, oder extra stark riechenden frisch eingebrachten Ködern, oder einer bestimmten Größe gegenüber oder oder oder vorsichtig zu sein.

Der Köder spielt hierbei nur eine m.M.nach kleine Rolle und ist so vielfältig und erfolgreich wie die Strategie mit der er angeboten wird.

Zuviel Intelligenz sollte man den Fischen aber hierbei nicht zusprechen, eher instinktive Verhaltensweisen die dann tlw. nicht mit den methoden der Angler zusammen passen.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Wer Klage führt, dass der Boilie nicht mehr fängt, der sollte vielleicht umdenken und vom Fallensteller wieder zum Jäger werden!


----------



## Purist (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Zuviel Intelligenz sollte man den Fischen aber hierbei nicht zusprechen, eher instinktive Verhaltensweisen die dann tlw. nicht mit den methoden der Angler zusammen passen.



Zu wenig Intelligenz würde ich keinem Tier zusprechen wollen. Zu häufig wurde in den vergangenen Jahren festgestellt, dass bestimmte Vorurteile des Menschen über das Denken, Empfinden und Verhalten von Tieren völlig falsch sind. Die beruhen immer darauf, dass der Mensch seine Eigenarten und Fähigkeiten völlig überschätzt und sie Tieren daher nicht zuschreiben will. 
Wenn dann von Instinkten gesprochen wird, sollte man sich (als Mensch) unweigerlich fragen, wie sehr man selber freie Entscheidungen trifft, überhaupt treffen kann, die nicht von außen in irgend einer Form diktiert und gesteuert werden. Es sind sehr wenige die das überhaupt tun. Die Masse schwimmt immer mit dem Strom, merkt es aber nicht, weil der inzwischen viele Facetten hat.


----------



## Marc 24 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Exkurs: Viellleicht sollte für die Diskussion "Können  bzw. in welchem Ausmaß können Karpfen lernen?" ein ganz neues Thema aufmachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer Klage führt, dass der Boilie nicht mehr fängt, der sollte vielleicht umdenken und vom Fallensteller wieder zum Jäger werden!


Damit hast Du vielleicht mehr Spaß beim Angeln, den Rekordkarpfen wirst Du damit eher nicht fangen.

Da wird Fallenstellen und Futterkampagnen weiter sicherlich eher den wirklich Großen bingen.

Da ich eh keinen Rekord brauche, ziehts mich aber auch eher zum jagen als zum Fallenstellen.

Lieber nen 5 - 10-Pfünder an der Matche beim pirschen als nen 20-Kilo-Fisch beim Fallenstellen...


ABER:
Das ist Sache jedes Einzelnen, was ich für gut halte muss nicht für andere auch gut sein - Leben und leben lassen.....

Da wird insgesamt (von Anglen, Teamanglern wie Industrie) so viel experimentiert und angeboten, dass ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass die irgendwas noch nicht ausprobiert haben..

Ist wie beim Kochen:
Letzten Endes wirds kaum neue Rezepte geben, meist wird leicht abgewandeltes als Neuheit verkauft..


Vielleicht kommen ja auch wieder Reiherschmalz und Bibergeil als Lockmittel zum Einsatz??...


Ich denke, dass es weiterhin viele Abwandlungen geben wird, von den Inhaltsstoffen, der Herstellung aber auch in Bezug auf Angelart/Präsentation...

Schliesslich hat der Boilie eines mit Sicherheit geschafft:
Vielen Anglern recht unkompliziert (mehr oder weniger) gute Karpfenfänge verschafft - und das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben.


----------



## rainerle (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Dere,

zum einem bezweifle ich persönlich, dass der Karpfen "intelligent" im menschlichen Sinne ist. Er handelt instinktiv - wie 99% der Tierarten. Sehr wohl lässt sich der Karpfen (wie schon einmal erwähnt) konditionieren - im positiven wie negativen für den Angler. Die Behauptung von Cafu (gutes Fressen / schlechtes Fressen auf die geringe Menge bezogen) ist einfach falsch. Gutes Fressen erkennt der Karpfen / Fisch instinktiv an zunächst 2 Faktoren:
1. Qualitativ (Rubbish wird er nur 1, 2mal zu sich nehmen und er bekommt dann von seinem Instikt signalisiert: lass es - lohnt sich nicht)
2. Verfügbarkeit - hier eben gerade große Verfügbarkeit (gerade in Gewässern, in welchen intensiv mit Boilies gefüttert wird und der Befischungsdruck auf ein Minimum reduziert ist lassen / werden Traumergebnisse erzielt. BTW: ein 10 Pfünder kann ohne Probleme in der Hoch-Zeit des Stoffwechsels - Juni bis September - ohne Probleme 1 kg / Tag verdrücken und verdauen).
3. Das ist die negative Konditionierung (diese setzt dann die Faktoren 1 u. 2 ausser Kraft). Der Fisch hat mit einer bestimmten Nahrung schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und wird beginnen, diese Nahrung zu meiden. Zunächst nur die "speziellen" Plätze zur Aufnahme, später dann generell diese Nahrungsform.

Das funktioniert auch ganz gut bei Hunden bzw. lässt auch bei diesen beobachten.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Andal schrieb:


> Wer Klage führt, dass der Boilie nicht mehr fängt, der sollte vielleicht umdenken und vom Fallensteller wieder zum Jäger werden!





Purist schrieb:


> Alternativen gibt es doch, ...


 
Beides war weniger Bestandteil meiner ursprünglichen zur Diskussion gestellten Fragen. Ich selbst fische bestimmt zu 50% mit anderen Ködern und Methoden auf Krapfen.
Das das gut & unter Umständen auch besser & kurzweiliger geht, ist nicht die Fragestellung.

Letztendlich ist die gekochte Murmel schon ein besonderer Köder, der eine bestimmte Art Fischen ermöglicht.
Sehr selektiv & über eine lange Einsatzzeit nutzbar.



daci7 schrieb:


> ...ihnen deswegen Intelligenz nach dem Motto "Kokosnuss hatte ja beim letzten Mal einen Haken, daher nehm ich heute lieber Erdbeer" zu unterstellen halte ich für sehr gewagt!


Über Intelligenz bei Fischen habe ich mich ja schon einmal ausgelassen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-mit-hirn-ueber-intelligenz-bei-fischen.html


rainerle schrieb:


> ...Das ist die negative Konditionierung...


Ob die Ablehnung von Pillen nun über die Lernfähigkeit oder Konditionierung erfolgt, ist im Ergebnis recht wurscht.

Fakt ist, dass so etwas schon nachgewiesen wurde, wenn auch nicht speziell bei Karpfen. Zitat: _"...die Wissenschaftlerinnen Kelley und Magurran wiesen nach, dass sich Fische an ‚Feindkontakte’ erinnern. _
_Die Dauer der Erinnerung ist von der Umgebung abhängig. In abwechslungsreicher oder gar neuer Umgebung vergessen die Fische schneller. Besonders gut könnt Feindkontakte in Verbindung mit chemischen Botschaften als Erinnerung gespeichert werden._
_Ein besseres Argument für Köderexperimente & -wechsel habe ich nie gelesen!_"



rainerle schrieb:


> ...gerade in Gewässern, in welchen intensiv mit Boilies gefüttert wird und der Befischungsdruck auf ein Minimum reduziert ist lassen / werden Traumergebnisse erzielt...


Des Pudels Kern ist der Befischungsdruck, die negativen Erfahrungen mit Boilies, genau richtig.


----------



## cyberpeter (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> 3. Das ist die negative Konditionierung (diese setzt dann die Faktoren 1 u. 2 ausser Kraft). Der Fisch hat mit einer bestimmten Nahrung schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und wird beginnen, diese Nahrung zu meiden. Zunächst nur die "speziellen" Plätze zur Aufnahme, später dann generell diese Nahrungsform.



Das sehe ich ebenso ...

zuerst ist der direkte Platz bei speziellen Anfütterungsmethoden wie z.B. Futterteppich "tod" dann generell dann folgt das Umfeld des Spods, dann folgen Ablehnung der gleichen Form und Größe auch an anderen Plätzen bis irgendwann der Boilie (egal welcher) gar nicht mehr genommen wird.

Diese negative Abfolge scheint aber nur dort so drastisch einzutreten wo die Karpfen auf ein ausreichendes natürliches Nahrungsangebot zurückgreifen kann und recht großer Angeldruck herrscht.

So zumindest meine bisherigen Erfahrungen

Gruß Peter


----------



## Purist (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> Das funktioniert auch ganz gut bei Hunden bzw. lässt auch bei diesen beobachten.



Das funktioniert auch bei uns Menschen, allerdings nicht nur bei Lebensmitteln (z.B. auch was Boilies als Köder angeht). 

So muss ich Thomas Recht geben, ein 5-10 Pfünder an der Matchrute, an einem offenen Gewässer, ist eine wesentlich erfüllendere Nummer als ein 20 Pfünder auf Boilie an einem Karpfenteich, in dem "Großfische" garantiert sind. Natürlich sieht das die Masse nicht so, sonst wären die spezialisierten Produkte für Karpfenangelei völlig andere.


----------



## rainerle (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Dere,

man sollte nicht 2 Extreme in direkten Vergleich setzen. Zum einem ist ein 10er an der Matchrute etwas Besonderes (gleich ob freies Gewässer - was immer auch damit indiziert werden soll - oder ein Weiher mit 2Hektar). Zum anderen setze ich mich nicht gerne an "Karpfenteiche" (hier fehlt mir wieder Deine Definition!) welche eine bestimmte Besatzdichte haben welche auch noch bei 20Pfund endet. Da bevorzuge ich dann sog. "Low-Stock's" wo bei 40 oder 50 Schluss ist. Das sehe / definiere ich für mich als "Herausforderung". Geht es mit dem Junior ans Wasser ist es mir generell wurscht wie groß, wie schwer und ob Spiegler, Zeiler oder Schuppmann - Hauptsache es rührt sich was (der Jung soll lernen und Spaß dabei haben - und das tut man mit 12 Jahren nicht, wenn man 5 Tage auf den ersehnten / erhofften Fisch wartet (der dann vielleicht doch nicht ans Band geht)). Wie eben Thomas schrieb: jeder hat da seinen "Tick" und soll damit glücklich sein.


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

@ Kati:

Ich meinte durchaus beim Jagen auch den Einsatz des Boilies als Köder. Halt nicht so wie beim Falle stellen, dem klassischen Fischen auf dem Futterplatz, sondern die offensive Fischerei. Ausspähen, beschleichen und beangeln...


----------



## phirania (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

dann, gebt den karpfen doch boilies mit biergeschack..
bier macht doch appetit,dann beißen die besser.....


----------



## rainerle (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Dere,
sorry Andal aber entweder ist Dir da eine gewisse Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren entgangen oder aber Du kommst zu oft mit "Möchtegern"-Karpfenanglern zusammen. Wieso? Die Zeiten des "Abkippens" sind bei den meisten, welche schon länger dabei sind, schon einige Jahre vorbei. I.d.R. funktioniert es bei etwas "ambitionierteren" Karpfenanglern nämlich genauso wie Du beschrieben hast. 
1. Man verbringt zunächst mal Zeit am Gewässer ohne zu fischen oder zu füttern (das tun sowieso die Anderen)
2. Man "späht" die Routen, Ruheplätze und Fressplätze der Fische aus
3. Man gibt dann 2-3 Tage ein paar Freebee's ins Wasser
4. Man befischt den Platz wieder mit ein paar Freebee's, PVA am Haken und holt seine Fische und schweigt
5. Für die guten Abwachsraten sorgen dann unsere / meine jugendlichen Freunde (die bekommen von Mama mehr Taschengeld als ich von meiner Frau) durch kräftig unnützes (bezogen auf das Fangen) Füttern.

Die meisten der Generation 30+ verfahren mittlerweile so. Das ist eine einfache Kombi zwischen Jagen und dann den Hinterhalt aufbauen. So jetzt schweig ich besser sonst muss ich zukünftig mein gutes Geld für mehr Futter ausgeben und kann mir keine neues Angelgerät-Zeugs kaufen.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> ... bis irgendwann der Boilie (egal welcher) gar nicht mehr genommen wird...


Auf solche Erfahrungen wollte ich hinaus.
- Gibt es da "Abstufungen", so in der Art dass zunächst noch Murmeln anderer Größe, Farbe, Geschmacksrichtungen,... doch noch angenommen werden, bis nach negativen Erfahrungen mit diesen auch diese liegen gelassen werden?
- Und bringt ein Wechsel der Form (also z.B. Würfel) dann noch was oder ist der Boilie wie auch immer dann ganz raus?
- Wenn ja, tun's andere Köder am selben Platz noch?
- Oder ist so ein Spot dann generell platt?


----------



## rainerle (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Dere,

ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass solche Plätze zunächst mal tot sind (vorausgesetzt es bieten sich noch andere Nahrungsquellen / Fressmöglichkeiten). Der Platz ist dann klassisch kaputtgefischt. Der Karpfen legt dann eine "Meideverhalten" an den Tag (eben durch die negative Konditionierung). Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten, dass man auf dem Platz keinen Fisch mehr fängt - das schon noch. Nur sind dies halt dann mehr oder weniger Zufallsfänge von Einzelfischen (die, wenn man so will, sich verirrt haben und von der üblichen Route abgekommen sind). Den ganzen Vorgang sollte man aber nicht absolut betrachten sondern vielmehr mit "fließenden" Übergängen - frei dargestellt:
- es läuft sehr gut
- es läuft gut
- es läuft
- es geht so
- es macht kaum noch Spaß
- ein Ansitz macht keinen Sinn mehr.

Die Köder werden von Stufe zu Stufe variiert, die Methoden werden angepasst, die Montage werden geändert und dann kommt die Resignation: "Warum läuft da nichts mehr?". Die wenigsten kommen dann auf den Gedanken, dass es vielleicht daran liegen könnte, dass man innerhalb von einem Monat die Stelle 10 Tage beangelt hat und das man nicht der Einzige ist, der diese Stelle bearbeitet.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Purist schrieb:


> Zu wenig Intelligenz würde ich keinem Tier zusprechen wollen. Zu häufig wurde in den vergangenen Jahren festgestellt, dass bestimmte Vorurteile des Menschen über das Denken, Empfinden und Verhalten von Tieren völlig falsch sind. Die beruhen immer darauf, dass der Mensch seine Eigenarten und Fähigkeiten völlig überschätzt und sie Tieren daher nicht zuschreiben will.
> Wenn dann von Instinkten gesprochen wird, sollte man sich (als Mensch) unweigerlich fragen, wie sehr man selber freie Entscheidungen trifft, überhaupt treffen kann, die nicht von außen in irgend einer Form diktiert und gesteuert werden. Es sind sehr wenige die das überhaupt tun. Die Masse schwimmt immer mit dem Strom, merkt es aber nicht, weil der inzwischen viele Facetten hat.


Dein Statement unterschreibe ich ganz fett.
Es ist nicht lange her, dass man unter einer Mehrzahl von Wissenschaftlern, Intelligenz bei Nicht- Säugetieren z.B. Vögeln, geradezu gänzlich ausschloss. Mittlerweile traut sich kaum noch einer(wie auch) einem Kea oder Beo Intelligenz abzusprechen.
Man denke nur an das Bild des Menschen(speziell des Säuglings) in den Siebzigern. Damals trennte man Säuglinge kurz nach der Geburt lange Zeit von der Mutter, behandelte sie wie Vieh und glaubte ernsthaft, dass das dem Kind nichts ausmache. Wenn man heute eine Dokumentation darüber ansieht, fragt man sich zu Recht, was seit der Steinzeit bis dato wirklich an Evolution beim Menschen stattgefunden hat?!!
Nun sind wir bei 2013 angelangt und natürlich glaubt man heute ebenso wie zu jener anderen Zeit, genau Bescheid zu wissen. 
Ich bezweifle das und behaupte frech, dass Karpfen, trotz erbsengroßem Gehirn, vermutlich intelligent sind(wohlmöglich bin ich meiner Zeit voraus).
Wenn ein Karpfen, nachdem er gefangen und freigelassen wurde, zukünftig Boilies und ähnlich geformtes, am Gewässergrund vor sich herschiebt, um offensichtlich zu testen, ob er sich schwerelos oder "angebunden" verhält, wie soll ich das deuten? Als Zufallsstreffer unter den Verhaltensmöglichkeiten?
Nee, eindeutig neeeee!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hey Sensi, #h
ich hab nur mal eben deinen Satz in die richtige Form gesetzt.


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> ...Ich bezweifle das und behaupte trotz erbsengroßem Gehirn frech, dass Karpfen vermutlich intelligent sind.


Nun versteht man den auch.

OT wieder aus.


----------



## rainerle (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Nun, wie nennt man das dann:
ein Karpfen geht nach 25 min wieder ans Band - an den gleichen Haken, der ihn eben gerade gepierct hat. Ist das ein besonders intelligenter Vertreter mit dem Hang zum Sado-Masochismus? Nee, intelligent ist anders - zumindest für mich.


----------



## daci7 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ich erinnere mich wage daran, dass wir bereits eine Diskussion über  genau dieses Thema hatten - von Kati angeleiert wenn ich mich nicht  täusche.



Purist schrieb:


> Zu wenig Intelligenz würde ich keinem Tier zusprechen wollen. Zu häufig wurde in den vergangenen Jahren festgestellt, dass bestimmte Vorurteile des Menschen über das Denken, Empfinden und Verhalten von Tieren völlig falsch sind. *Die beruhen immer darauf, dass der Mensch seine Eigenarten und Fähigkeiten völlig überschätzt und sie Tieren daher nicht zuschreiben will. *
> Wenn dann von Instinkten gesprochen wird, sollte man sich (als Mensch) unweigerlich fragen,* wie sehr man selber freie Entscheidungen trifft, überhaupt treffen kann, die nicht von außen in irgend einer Form diktiert und gesteuert werden.* Es sind sehr wenige die das überhaupt tun. Die Masse schwimmt immer mit dem Strom, merkt es aber nicht, weil der inzwischen viele Facetten hat.



Das ist für mich der Knackpunkt. Ich bin der letzte, der Tieren grundsätzlich Intelligenz absprechen will - was aber von vorne herein geklärt werden muss ist: Was ist Intelligenz? Ein Zusammenspiel von verschiedenen Reiz-Reaktions-Mechanismen wird gerne als "intelligent" gesehen obwohl es das mMn nicht ist. 
(Eine der großen Schwächen des Menschen, auf welcher auch die Religion beruht, neben seiner maßlosen Selbstüberschätzung; sieht ein Mensch ein kompliziertes Konstrukt, so kann er sich meist nicht vorstellen, dass dieses durch Zufall entstanden sein könnte und spricht vom "intelligent design")
Wo fängt freier Wille an? Wo hört der Reflex auf? Ein spannendes Thema eher philosophischer Art.

#h


----------



## kati48268 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ja, das war ein Artikel vom letzten Jahr
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...t-mit-hirn-ueber-intelligenz-bei-fischen.html
wo es allg. um Intelligenz bei Fischen ging.

Hier wollte ich speziell das Boilie"problem" ansprechen, welches natürlich auf von anderen Themen tangiert wird; Lerneffekt von Karpfen, Mangelnde Anpassungsfähigkeit von Anglern, etc.


Aber mir ging es auch um die Frage, was ist nun mit dem Superköder Boilie im allgemeinen?

Hat der seinen Zenit erreicht/überschritten, 
sein Maximum an Entwicklung, 
sind all die Varianten, die noch auftachen nur Spielerei, die dem Angler die Illusion einer Innovation vorlegen, damit er noch mal ins Regal langt?

Die Quadratform finde ich interessant. Macht die Form einen Unterschied für boiliemüde Fische?

Wieso muss überhaupt jeder Hersteller dieselben öden Geschmacksrichtungen im Programm haben? 'Scopex, Monster Crab',... Wieso hat keiner 'Gurke'? Oder irgendwas anderes um sich abzusetzen?

Was kommt _nach_ dem Boilie?
(ok, wer da die Idee hat, schreibt sie nicht hier rein, lieber mir persönlich und wir machen 50/50)

So viele Fragen...
Markus Lotz hat sich auch mal mit überfischten Spots und Verhaltensänderung befasst:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0OfuHIbojo


----------



## rainerle (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Na da weckt der Lotzinger doch Emotionen!!!

Frank "The Tank" Warwick hat das "Wurm-Kebab" mal ins Spiel gebracht. Das Teil funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut - ist nur etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig beim "Bestücken" des Haares.


----------



## lsski (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Der Natur nach emfundene Boilies in Schnecken Form, Muschel Form..........Banane, Annanas........|supergri


----------



## kati48268 (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



lsski schrieb:


> Der Natur nach emfundene Boilies in Schnecken Form, Muschel Form...


Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.
Komisch, dass bislang kein Hersteller auf die Idee kam... #c


----------



## Schleie! (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ich denke mal es wird schwer werden den Boilie zu ersetzen. Alleine schon wenn ich an das Füttern denke:

Boilierohr, man bekommt den Boilie auf 100m raus. Geringer Aufwand, große Wirkung beim Füttern. Kein Boot ect wird benötigt.
Das muss erstmal ein anderer Köder nachmachen, dass man ihn so gut und einfach ins Gewässer "schießen" kann.

Dann denke ich an die wahnsinnige Vielfalt - nicht nur Form, Farbe und Geschmack/Geruch.
Sondern eher an das Abgeben der Lockstoffe und z.B. den "Zerfall". Damit meine Ich dass der Boilie seine Äüßere Schicht ablöst und ein Kern von z.B. 10mm bestehen bleibt.

Der Boilie ist einfach unglaublich flexibel!


----------



## Revilo62 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.
> Komisch, dass bislang kein Hersteller auf die Idee kam... #c


 
Hat es doch schon gegeben oder gibt es immer noch, selbst schon in Eigenbau probiert , hat geklappt , 
bin Selbstroller und kann meinen Köder anpassen
(Form, farbe, Schmackes, Sinkverhalten etc.) 
Ich meine, dass die allermeisten Fertigmurmeln auf die 
schnelle Mark ( EURO) hinzielen. 
Nur über die Masse läßt sich auch Geld verdienen.
Ich weiß, was in meinen Murmeln drin ist und kann hier auch wesentlich besser variieren ( Saatenanteil, Fette, tierische Bestandteile)
Meine Köder unterscheiden sich wesentlich von allen fertigmurmeln und im direkten Vergleich mit anderen Kollegen am Wasser auch meistens erfolgreicher . ( Ironie ein ) Gerade in Ballungsgebieten mit vielen Anglern kann der karpfen schon die Boilies aus großen Entfernungen erkennen , kennt die Preise und auch schon den Händler .... (ironie aus) 
Der Boilie ist kein W u n d e  r k ö d e r ... er ist sicher selektiv und mehr als andere Köder variierbar, aber .... wenn ich an der falschen Stelle sitze oder gar keine Fische da sind ... dann wird`s auch nichts mit goldenen Kugeln :vik:
Tight Lines aus Berlin


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht.
> Komisch, dass bislang kein Hersteller auf die Idee kam... #c



Gabs mal, nur zu horrenden Preisen und iwie kam das wohl auch nicht so gut an. Problem wird atm sein dass die meisten rollen nur die Runde oder Hantelform maschinell hinkriegen, für 3D Designs wie Schnecke oder Muschel bräuchten die eine andere Maschine.


----------



## Siever (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ich denke nicht, dass die Entwicklung irgendwann am Ende sein wird. Wenn es irgendwann die 5 Millionste Mischung geben wird, wird wahrscheinlich irgendein Hersteller wieder auf "alte Klassiker" zurückgreifen und die Entwicklung fängt von vorne an. 
Vorher wird es wahrscheinlich noch die abgefahrensten Variationen geben, z.B. Boilies, deren Hülle aus PVA bestehen. Diese wird sich dann auflösen und heraus kommt eine Futterwolke ehe der eigentliche Boilie sichtbar wird... . Oder so:q

Ich persönlich lege bei der Boilieform keinen Wert auf eine perfekte Runde Kugel. Da mir das Boilierollen oft zu mühsam ist, zerschneide ich die Teigwürste in einfache Stücke. Sehen dann aus wie Pellets...  . Und die haben je nach Gewässerstruktur auch gewisse Vorteile


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Hat es doch schon gegeben oder gibt es immer noch,...


 


Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Gabs mal, nur zu horrenden Preisen und iwie kam das wohl auch nicht so gut an...


 
Bitte um Infos (Namen, Links,...) dazu!!!


----------



## grubenreiner (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Meiner Meinung nach sind Boilies in Muschel/Krebs/etc. Form eher ein Marketinggag (oder nüchtern betrachtet ein Rückschritt) als sinnvoll.

Man verliert zig Vorteile (einfache/kostengünstige Herstellung, Anfüttern auf Distanz etc.) und gewinnt keinen Vorteil. Sicher kann der Karpfen zwar Formen unterschieden, aber selbst wenn der beste Muschelgeflavourte Boilie wie eine Muschel aussieht wird sie der Fisch von einer echten Muschel unterscheiden können. Bleibt also nur die Variation der Form von der Kugel zum "Gebilde", und das schafft man auch durch Würfel oder "Pellets" allerdings ohne alle genannten Vorteile (einfache Herstellung) zu verlieren.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Sehe ich nicht unbedingt so.

Wenn mir einige Vorteile der Massen-Murmel (Kosten, Distanzfütterung) wurscht sind, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass ein solcher Köder etwas bringt.

Die künstliche Made, das Gummi-Maiskorn, etc. haben auch festen Einzug in die Friedfischangelei bekommen.

Warum nicht die täuschend ähnliche Schnecke, die möglichst auch nach Schnecke müffelt & schmeckt?
Die dann aus gekochtem Teig und eben nicht flavourisiertem Gummi, so dass ich neben die Schnecke am Haar auch noch 2 Handvoll weitere Schnecken einwerfe...

Mir gefällt diese Idee.
Ob's wirklich funzt (= sich von dem Knödel, der evtl. einen Vergrämungseffekt hat, absetzt; das ist hier ja das Thread-Thema) ist für mich offen.


----------



## Siever (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Uh Kati, du bringst mich auf Gedanken... . Ich will`s testen!


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Machen wir!!!


----------



## Marc 24 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Aber wie bekommt man eine solche "Boilieform" hin? 
Das klingt alles wirklich interessant.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Sieverchen hat schon Ideen, du wirst in www.anglerpraxis.de davon lesen.
Und ich werd helfen _seine_ Küche zu versauen! :q


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

boilies in muschelform und ähnliches... da geht doch schon wieder der erfindergeist mit mir durch.... habe bald ne woche sturmfreie küche, da werde ich mich doch mal meiner dreckigen fantsie hingehen glaube ich


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bitte um Infos (Namen, Links,...) dazu!!!



Links kan ich keine liefern, ist zu lange her ~2002 habe ich die Dinger auf einer Messe gesehen, Messepreis lag jenseits der 30 DM Grenze damals für eine 250 g Dose.


----------



## Marc 24 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Messepreis lag jenseits der 30 DM Grenze damals für eine 250 g Dose.



Doch so günstig? |supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Doch so günstig? |supergri


Ja fand ich auch, war mir so billig das ich die Schneckenimitate nicht kaufte. Konnte ja nichts taugen :q


----------



## Schleie! (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ja fand ich auch, war mir so billig das ich die Schneckenimitate nicht kaufte. Konnte ja nichts taugen :q



 Bei dem Schnäppchen hätte ich sofort zugegriffen und nen ganzen Karton mitgenommen!


----------



## Purist (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass die Entwicklung irgendwann am Ende sein wird.



Wo siehst du da "Entwicklung"? Die 1000ste Mischungsänderung, künstliche neue Aroma- und Farbmischung ist keine wirkliche Entwicklung, das ist eher ein: Weiter so wie bisher. Andere Formen halte ich auch nicht für Entwicklung, die sind eher eine Notlösung. Gleiches gilt für Dips, Popups und Co. Demnächst wird noch eine taurinhaltige Brause, oder Bierwasser, vertickt, in der man die Boilies vor der Nutzung baden soll. Auch Geschmacksrichtungen wie Grillbratwurst oder Barbecue werden wir wohl häufiger sehen, schließlich schmeckt's dem Angler, also hat's auch der Karpfen zu mögen. 
Nein, ich denke die Entwicklung ist am Ende, und sie war es schon bevor gedipt wurde. Merken kann man es auch an der Anzahl der Produkte (bezüglich Boilies), die es auf dem Markt gibt. Spätestens wenn's unübersichtlich wird ist die Entwicklung längst vorbei. 


Wenn Kati Gummimaiskörner anspricht, gibt's wirklich Angler, die Wurmimitate (die wie langgezogener Stuhlgang aussehen), Gummimaden und diese Maisdinger beim Friedfischangeln ausschließlich nutzen? Sind die nicht eher eine Dreingabe als Ergänzung, häufig noch aus Faulheit des Anglers, weil der keine Lust hat, Lebensmittelfarbe über echte Köder zu kippen, oder den natürlichen Köder regelmäßig auszutauschen?


----------



## kati48268 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Solange etwas sinnvoll modifiziert wird, ist es eine Entwicklung.

Pop Ups werden z.B. etwas anders gefischt, wirken anders,... natürlich war dies eine Weiterentwicklung.

Ebenso die Vielfalt der Größen, die 30er selektierten mehr als 20er Standart, die 8-10er eröffneten ganz andere Einsatzmöglichkeiten.

Ausbalanciert, mit eingebautem Schleimmantel, ohne Ei dafür mit Gelantine... all das mögen für manche Spielereien sein, für andere feine Unterschiede.

Die 67ste Scopex-Variante oder auch nur hip-crazy-Markenbezeichnung (bei oft identischem Produzenten) ist sicherlich keine Innovation.
Dafür ist ein schlichter Erdbeerboilie -ohne Robin Hood, Krabbenkot oder Gelbblaulippenmuschel- mittlerweile kaum noch zu kriegen. |rolleyes

Letztendlich ist kein ähnlicher Quantensprung, wie die Einführung von Boilies in Sicht, ok.


Zu dem anderen Thema:
Natürlich gibt es Angler, die bewußt ganz auf Gummiköder setzen & (erstaunlich) gut fangen. Ich selbst vertrau doch lieber auf die Kunst-Natur-Kombi.
Und Futter, pardon Groundbait, mit O-Saft, Erdbeermilch, Cola oder Red Bull anstatt Wasser anzumachen ist auch längst nix Neues mehr.


----------



## Revilo62 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Bitte um Infos (Namen, Links,...) dazu!!!


 
@kati48268,   bin Dir ja noch ne Antwort wegen der Schnecken schuldig
Bei Helix gibt es solche Köderidee als getrocknete
Schneckengehäuse
http://www.helix-fishbaits.com/index.php?mod=category&id_ctg=67

Tight Lines aus Berlin |wavey:


----------



## Purist (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Solange etwas sinnvoll modifiziert wird, ist es eine Entwicklung.
> 
> Pop Ups werden z.B. etwas anders gefischt, wirken anders,... natürlich war dies eine Weiterentwicklung.



Pop Ups, die Idee dazu, gibt's seit über 20 Jahren. Anfangs gebacken, dann wurde Schaumstoff reingebohrt, heute gibt's sie im Fertigbeutel.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ebenso die Vielfalt der Größen, die 30er selektierten mehr als 20er Standart, die 8-10er eröffneten ganz andere Einsatzmöglichkeiten.



Auch keine Entwicklung, Hühnereigröße für Köder war im Karpfenangeln lange vor der Wortschöpfung "Boilie" völlig normal. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ausbalanciert, mit eingebautem Schleimmantel, ohne Ei dafür mit Gelantine... all das mögen für manche Spielereien sein, für andere feine Unterschiede.



Spielereien. Andere würzen ihre Mischungen gleich mit Jägersoßenpulver, soll immerhin Karamell drin sein. 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dafür ist ein schlichter Erdbeerboilie -ohne Robin Hood, Krabbenkot oder Gelbblaulippenmuschel- mittlerweile kaum noch zu kriegen. |rolleyes



Wo sich die Frage ergibt, wer braucht solche "Innovationen"? Am Karpfenpuff, wo 10 Kollegen gleichzeitig unterschiedliche Boilies am Haar baden, mag das sogar relevant sein, ähnlich wie früher bei der Stippermeisterschaft. Aber sonst?




kati48268 schrieb:


> Und Futter, pardon Groundbait, mit O-Saft, Erdbeermilch, Cola oder Red Bull anstatt Wasser anzumachen ist auch längst nix Neues mehr.



Und warum? Weil's dem Angler schmeckt, der das dann, nach besten Ge- oder auch Unwissen auf den Zielfisch überträgt. Müssen es Industriearomen sein? Die Wirkung auf dem Menschen wird schon kontrovers diskutiert und Alternativen gibt's doch ausreichend, von echtem Honig, Mais über Knoblauch bis zu Gewürzen. 
Für Karamellaroma braucht's auch keine farbloses Wässerchen. 

Auf die Idee kam ich bislang eigentlich nicht: Kann es sein, dass völlige Kunstboilies (deren Vorteile: gleichbleibende Qualität, lange Haltbarkeit und billige Herstellung) ähnliche Wirkungen auf Fische haben, wie Fertigprodukte mit den gleichen Inhaltsstoffen beim Menschen? Frei nach dem Motto: Was uns fett macht, kann für möglichst schwere Karpfenfänge nicht schlecht sein, wenn man damit anfüttert? |kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ...Bei Helix gibt es solche Köderidee als getrocknete Schneckengehäuse
> http://www.helix-fishbaits.com/index.php?mod=category&id_ctg=67...


Danke für den Link.
Das sind ja echte Schnecken, also keine Boilies in Schneckenform. Hatte ich anders verstanden. Trotzdem sehr interessant! Kannte ich noch gar nicht und werd die bestimmt mal ausprobieren.|wavey:


----------



## AnglerPaulsen (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

was hält Ihr alle von einem Boilie z.B Nussrichtung mit einer Tigernuss etc. als Kern. Habe es ausprobiert. Mühsam bei der Herstellung aber die Fische mochten es. Ich kamm auf die Idee, als an einem See die Fänge mit Boilies ausblieben. Dachte mir, wenn die Karpfen merken wie knusprig dieser Boilie doch ist....  Die knallrotleuchtende Farbe sollte als Merkmal für die Karpfen und meinem Boilienamen dienen 

Habe die Murmeln "Shiny Tigernuts" gennant von eigenbaumarke "PaulsenBaits" ha ha. Bringt aber spaß

Gruß
AnglerPaulsen


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



AnglerPaulsen schrieb:


> was hält Ihr alle von einem Boilie z.B Nussrichtung mit einer Tigernuss etc. als Kern. Habe es ausprobiert. Mühsam bei der Herstellung aber die Fische mochten es. Ich kamm auf die Idee, als an einem See die Fänge mit Boilies ausblieben. Dachte mir, wenn die Karpfen merken wie knusprig dieser Boilie doch ist....  Die knallrotleuchtende Farbe sollte als Merkmal für die Karpfen und meinem Boilienamen dienen
> Wahrscheinlich hättest Du Dir die Mühe sparen können, letztendlich hast Du einen Boilie kreiert.
> Wie soll der Karpfen erkennen, dass es einen knusper knusper Kern gibt, er muß letztendlich den Boilie vernaschen :vik:
> Der Unterschied zu einem normalen Boilie ist nicht erheblich, Form und Farbe kennt er , also muß der Auslöser ein anderer sein.
> ...


 
Tight Lines aus Berlin |wavey:


----------



## Andal (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Man lese bitte Ausgabe 02/2013 der Fisch und Fang... sehr ausführlich gehts da um gespickte Murmeln. #h


----------



## kati48268 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Vorgeschmack: http://www.fischundfang.de/Heftvorschau/FISCH-FANG-Februar-Ausgabe-2013


----------



## Welpi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Jepp, beim lesen des Beitrags in der F&F musste ich sofort an diesen Thread denken...


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Servus.
Wollte mal fragen ob einer die Korda Underwater Carpfishing DVD kennt.
Wenn man sich die anschaut wird man echt nachdenklich. Da liegen haufenweise Boilis rum und der Karpfen lutscht zuerst  an ein paar Steinen bevor er, ich denke mal zufällig  einen Boili ins Maul nimmt. Sobald das passiert hat er eigentlich schon verloren da die Selbsthakmethode greift. Ich selber hab schon einiges ausprobiert von Kaugummi bis Gummikugeln sogar Holzmurmeln. Leute was soll ich sagen sogar damit hab ich Karpfen gefangen. Ich denke also das viel zuviel Aufhebens wegen Geschmack und Form gemacht wird. Wichtig ist der Industrie das viele überteuerte Kugeln verkaufen.
MfG
Lenz Wolfgang


----------



## rainerle (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Dere,
Wolfgang, da hast Du nicht ganz Unrecht. Aber eben nur nicht ganz. Du kannst Dir einen eigentlich guten Platz schon versauen, wenn Du minderwertige Bollern zum Anfüttern hernimmst. Der Fisch merkt es zunächst nicht, jedoch sagt ihm sein Instinkt, dass das Zeug nicht gut für ihn is(s)t und wird anfangen die Bollern zu meiden und später dann den Platz. Ich muss deshalb immer schmunzeln, wenn die Aussage kommt: des Zeug taugt nicht zum Angeln aber zum Anfüttern scho! Genau anders herum wird ein Schuh draus: Du kannst auf einem guten Platz mit allem am Haar fischen und wirst Bisse bekommen. Kippst Du aber über 2 Wochen an dem Platz nahrungstechnischen Müll ab helfen auch die Supa-Duba-Hypa-Bollern nichts, einfach weil kein Fisch mehr auf diesem Platz danach schaut.


----------



## cyberpeter (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hallo Wolfgang,

was auf den Korda Videos leider (bisher) nicht gezeigt wurde, zumindest habe ich es nicht gesehen, dass Karpfen bei Boilies sehr wohl selektiv vorgehen und das man noch lange nicht "gewonnen" hat sobald sie Boilies generell nehmen. Vielleicht kommt das ja, wenn Mainline seine Bonuszahlungen an Dany etwas erhöht .... 

Markus Lotz hat mal ein Unterwasserviedeo in seinem Tagebuch gezeigt, in dem Karpfen an einem stark befischten Spod die Boilies ins Maul genommen haben aber nicht soweit, dass der Haken greifen konnte und dann wieder ausgespuckt haben. Auf diese Art und Weise hat der Karpfen dann bestimmte Boilies aus einem Futterplatz herausgepickt und andere liegen lassen. Gut bei Lotz waren "die guten Boilies" natürlich welche von Gulp (glaube es waren die Tuna) für die er als Teamangler unterwegs ist, aber ähnliches habe ich im Flachwasser auch schon beobachtet sowie den Umstand, dass von einem Futterplatz oft nur manche Boilie gefressen wurden und andere (andere Marke bzw. Geschmack) wiederum nicht. Also ist diese Schilderung meiner Meinung mehr als nur ein Werbegag für Gulp. Ob jetzt allerdings Gulp die Lösung aller Probleme ist .... :q

Deshalb meine ich, dass man sich sehr wohl mit den Boilies und deren Qualität beschäftigen sollte besonders wenn man an stark befischten Spods unterwegs ist ...


Gruß Peter


----------



## Raubfisch (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> was auf den Korda Videos leider (bisher) nicht gezeigt wurde, zumindest habe ich es nicht gesehen, dass Karpfen bei Boilies sehr wohl selektiv vorgehen und das man noch lange nicht "gewonnen" hat sobald sie Boilies generell nehmen. Vielleicht kommt das ja, wenn Mainline seine Bonuszahlungen an Dany etwas erhöht ....
> 
> Markus Lotz hat mal ein Unterwasserviedeo in seinem Tagebuch gezeigt, in dem Karpfen an einem stark befischten Spod die Boilies ins Maul genommen haben aber nicht soweit, dass der Haken greifen konnte und dann wieder ausgespuckt haben.



jo, hier z.b


----------



## AnglerPaulsen (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Wahrscheinlich hättest Du Dir die Mühe sparen können, letztendlich hast Du einen Boilie kreiert.
Wie soll der Karpfen erkennen, dass es einen knusper knusper Kern gibt, er muß letztendlich den Boilie vernaschen :vik:
Der Unterschied zu einem normalen Boilie ist nicht erheblich, Form und Farbe kennt er , also muß der Auslöser ein anderer sein.
Vielleicht war die Zusammensetzung des Mixes  "gelungener", vielleicht hat er besser gearbeitet, nicht nur Flavour  abgegeben, sondern auch kleinste Partikel ...
Auf was hat er denn nun gebissen , Nussmix oder  Tigernuss Der Glaube versetzt Berge, der Glaube an den Köder und an die  Methode sind 50% der Miete .
Nimm mal einen Boilie und garniere ihn mit einer Nuss und dann sag mir, auf was der Karpfen reingefallen ist auf den Boilie oder auf die Nuss .....
Die Frage wird wohl unbeantwortet bleiben

Nein Nein lieber Revilo62.
Was ich damit ausdrücken wollte ist, dass ich weiß dass die Karpfen an diesem Gewässer sehr gerne Tigernüsse annehmen und Boilies mittlerweile wenniger aber immer noch. Daher habe ich mir gedacht, wenn die Karpfen diese Boilies mit Kern anfangen zu fressen, dann... Also ich hab schoooon n bißl besser gefangen.
Vielleicht ja wegen dem Kern. Manche Menschen lieben Rafaelo aber auch nur weil die Nuss da mit drin steckt ohne wäre es langweilig, sagte mal n freund von mir. 
Würd ich trotzdem nicht empfehlen ist ne mega arbeit!!
Danke für deine Meinung, bist ja garnicht so im Unrecht.

Gruß
AnglerPaulsen

Dieses Jahr gehts nach FRANCEEEEE:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## AnglerPaulsen (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ich habe auch angefangen Boilies zu zerteilen in Tigernussgroße Stückchen. Drei stk davon am Haar. Superfängig. Den Boilie als ganzer an der zweiten Rute brachte kaum Erfolge.#c


----------



## Revilo62 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

@anglerpaulsen
Siehst Du, es ist nicht der Boilie als solcher, jedenfalls nicht derMix oder die Zusammensetzung, sondern vielleicht nur die Form.
Die Karpfen sind wahrscheinlich schon so konditioniert ( dressureffekt) , dass sie alles was an eine Kugel erinnert oder eine bestimmte Größe hat ignorieren.
Das kommt in ganz stark beangelten Gewässern ziemlich häufig vor. Die Tommy`s können davon ein Lied singen,
in ihren schönen gepflegten teichen kennen die Fische eben auch schon alles 8 Name, Lieferant, preis)
Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, es ist bestimmt schon 8 - 10 Jahre her, da gab es eine Köderschmiede ( die hatten so schöne blaue Eimer |rolleyes und die brachten einen Boilie der hieß "AVALON", ein super Gewürzmix und eine tolle Konsistenz.
meine ersten 10 Eimer hatten aber einen entscheidenden Fehler ( oder auch nicht, weil erfolgreich), offensichtlich hatte man auf Grund der groben Struktur des Mixes zu wenig Bindemittel drin, jedenfall lösten sich die Murmeln übernacht so weit auf, das am nächsten Morgen nur noch ca. 10 mm am haken hingen und da kamen die Bisse, insofern also keine fehlerhafte Produktion, sondern der " Bringer" bei mir am Teich ( 270 ha).
Egal mit wem ich zusammen angelte oder mit was der Andere fischte,bei mir kamen immer mehr Fische und auch deutlich größere , allerdings als Single-Hookbait und am rand des obligatorischen Futterplatzes ( Mais Pellets und ein paar Murmeln ) Top Job in diesem Fall 
Ja und das Fische neugierig sein können und sind ist ja bekannt.
Wenn ich mich aber mit dem Gewässer ,mit den Gewohnheiten der Fische beschäftige, dann ist eben alles Möglich,auch Fänge mit Schaumstoffkugeln oder Holzmurmeln.
trotzdem, entscheidend sind für mich die Inhaltsstoffe, die Zusammensetzung und Konsistenz der Mixe und natürlich das " VORHANDENSEIN" von Fischen
Wir können auf den Verpackungen lesen, dass das RAFFAELLO drin ist, zur Not erkennen wir Ihn am Aussehen, ich bevorzuge Toffifee oder wie das heißt :vik:
Tight Lines aus Berlin |wavey:

PS: Viel Spaß in FRANCE und viele Digge


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> .. Du kannst Dir einen eigentlich guten Platz schon versauen, wenn Du minderwertige Bollern zum Anfüttern hernimmst. Der Fisch merkt es zunächst nicht, jedoch sagt ihm sein Instinkt, dass das Zeug nicht gut für ihn is(s)t und wird anfangen die Bollern zu meiden und später dann den Platz...


Das ist so eine Geschichte, die man immer wieder liest, für die ich jedoch noch nie einen Beleg gesehen habe.
Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine der vielen Anglermythen!

Manchmal kommen sogar noch die berühmten "Magenschmerzen" dazu, die der Krapfen von 'minderwertigen' Boilies bekommt |uhoh: .

Ein Tier verschmäht potentielle Nahrung generell nur aus einem einzigen Grund: 
Es ist Nahrung im _Überfluss_ da und er hat den Luxus wählen zu können, bzw. ist bereits pappsatt.


----------



## cyberpeter (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hallo,

was würdest Du denn als "Beleg" anerkennen ?

Es gibt genügend Berichte oder Filme wo sich Karpfen aus verschiedenen Boilies den für sich "besten" herauspicken. 

Wenn ich jetzt einen Platz habe, der mit natürlicher Nahrung nicht so gut "gesegnet" ist oder diese bereits "abgeernet" ist würde dieser Futterplatz mit entsprechender Fütterung trotzdem als "Nahrungsplatz" anerkannt. Wechselt jetzt das Futter weil z.B. jemand anders diesen Platz "übernommen" hat weil man da "so gut fängt" und anstatt der der gewohnten höherwertigen Boilies und des Partikelmixes fliegen jetzt 1,50 € Boilies und überlagerte Halibutpellets von EBay ins Gewässer.

Dann wird es nicht sehr lange brauchen, bis die Karpfen diesen Platz nicht mehr in ihre Futtersuche mit einbeziehen. Ob der Karpfen nun "Magendrücken" von diesen Boilies bekommen hat, ob die zerfallenden nicht gefressenen Boilies einen unangenehmen Geruch verbreiten weil aufgrund der ausbleibenden Bisse immer mehr versenkt wurde oder ob er lieber die Muschelbank auf der anderen Seeseite "abernet" weil ihm die Muschel einfach besser "schmecken" oder alles zusammen ist dann letztlich auch egal - das Ergebnis ist das gleiche so zumindest meine Erfahrungen.


Gruß Peter


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was würdest Du denn als "Beleg" anerkennen ?
> Gute Frage, eine Antwort ist schwer zu finden.
> ...


Nicht falsch verstehen: ich will nicht meckern. 
Natürlich soll und muss der Angler Erklärungen für Ergebnisse (+ wie -) suchen, um sich weiter zu entwickeln.
Da kommt auch was Brauchbares bei raus, keine Frage.

Diese persönlichen Erfahrungswerte jedoch zu allgemeingültigen Regeln zu erklären halte ich für falsch.
Man liest es doch immer wieder in Postings oder auch Artikeln. Einer haut was raus und Dutzende schmieren es ungeprüft ab.

So entstehen Anglermythen; der Karpfen kriegt Bauchweh von Top Secret Pillen, der Zander braucht Tage um Luftdruckveränderungen zu verdauen, der Aal in Konstanz riecht wenn einer in Bregenz 'nen Fingerhut Rosenöl ins Wasser kippt, undundund |uhoh:

Letztendlich stochern wir alle im Neb... im trübem Wasser.
Und das ist gut so.

|wavey:


----------



## Raubfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

|good:

also das manche aus einigen dingen eine wissenschaft machen... nun gut. 

aber gerade im karpfenbereich nimmt das ganze formen an... |peinlich ... unglaublich

neulich sah ich ein video wo dem heiligen karpfen noch eine extra heilsalbe ins maul geschmiert wurde... |uhoh:#q


----------



## allrounder13 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Ich habe mal einen interessanten Bericht von christian Groß gelesen. DArin beschrieb er seine Theorie dass Karpfen auf einen hochwertigen köder mit einem bestimmten flavour/attraktor "konditioniert" werden können.
Er angelte ein ganzes jahr lang mit 3 verschiedenen arten von murmeln, alle durcheinander gefüttert. 
Der hochwertige köder mit flavour fing deutlich mehr als der hochwertige köder ohne flavour. der einfache basismix fing allerdings nicht viel weniger als der hochwertigere.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Raubfisch schrieb:


> neulich sah ich ein video wo dem heiligen karpfen noch eine extra heilsalbe ins maul geschmiert wurde... |uhoh:#q


 
Selbst ein Raubfischangler sollte eigentlich etwas mehr an Hintergrundwissen haben.....#c

Gerade an einigen Gewässern im Ausland gibt es oft die Vorschrift das die Einstichstellen , um Infektionen zu verhindern , mit entsprechenden Mitteln zu versorgen sind. Auch hier in Deutschland gibt es viele Karpfenangler die das so praxessieren.Ebenso gibts in D an einigen privat geführten Gewässer diese Vorschrift.
Über die Notwendigkeit wird oft gestritten. Einig ist man sich nur das es nicht schadet.


----------



## Raubfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> *Selbst ein Raubfischangler sollte eigentlich etwas mehr an Hintergrundwissen haben*.....#c
> 
> Gerade an einigen Gewässern im Ausland gibt es oft die Vorschrift das die Einstichstellen , um Infektionen zu verhindern , mit entsprechenden Mitteln zu versorgen sind. Auch hier in Deutschland gibt es viele Karpfenangler die das so praxessieren.Ebenso gibts in D an einigen privat geführten Gewässer diese Vorschrift.
> Über die Notwendigkeit wird oft gestritten. Einig ist man sich nur das es nicht schadet.



Selbst ein raubfischangler ja ?!  ja stimmt, die sind ja sonst komplett blöd  :m

Also für mich ist und bleibt das kompletter blödsinn. Was die heilsalbe angeht, ist die denn biologisch oder ist das "chemie" ?!

Hey, vielleicht ist das ja für die gewässer in denen teilweise sowieso abartige mengen an futter verklappt werden noch so der bonus wenn da noch medikamente eingebracht werden.

Der "carpwahnsinn" nimmt formen an ...


----------



## Andal (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Also es ist doch ein offenes Geheimnis, dass Menschen, die sich mit zunehmender Ausschließlichkeit nur noch einer Sache widmen, für andere Menschen immer unfassbarer werden. Manchmal bis hin zu einer Art Authismus, wenn man es so nennen möchte. Da wird dann ein Zielfisch schon mal zu einer Art von Götzen...

..."oh du mein Karpfen, du Juwel in der Lotusblüte"


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Rehi,



Raubfisch schrieb:


> Selbst ein raubfischangler ja ?!  ja stimmt, die sind ja sonst komplett blöd :m
> 
> Nix da!Soooooo schlimm ist es nun auch nicht.
> Aber , es gehört hier AB leider fast zum Standart das sich im Karpfenbereich "Artfremde Leute" rumtreiben die was die Karpfenangelei betrifft meist sehr bildungsfremd sind. Pauschalisierung geht vor Fachwissen. So das Motto von diesem Klieentel. Ob du in diese Schublade passt kannst nur du selber wissen. Ich kann lediglich nach der "Schreibe" beurteilen.
> ...


----------



## Raubfisch (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

@gunnar

gut, dann machen wir halt aus dem wort medikament das wort chemie.

Und ja, ich habe nicht sooo den superplan vom karpfenangeln, ich habe es beim angeln gerne simpel. Also für weißfisch halt maden oder einfach paniermehl statt superduperpower-mix + flavour+ hanf + gecrushte boilies + maissaft + was auch immer

Kiloweise anfüttern, im geheizten biwy hocken - oder noch besser - schlafen |bigeyes 
rodpods mit funkbissanzeigern von delkim (für ka wieviel euros) und dann nur noch warten/schlafen bis der mit flavour gedipte superboilie eingesaugt wird und der karpfen sich hoffentlich selbst hakt und man von dem funkbissanzeiger zum drillen geweckt wird - nun - für mich ist das kein "carphunting" sondern "carptrapping"


Ich meine jeder wie er will bzw jeder nach seiner fasson - 
Wenn ich das oben beschrieben hier irgendwo sehe muss ich dann doch schmunzeln. Gut, mag der eine oder andere bestimmt auch über mich wenn ich bei minusgraden auf der ostsee unterwegs bin, aber für mich ist das halt eher angeln.


----------



## rainerle (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hi Kati,

das Fische, im speziellen Karpfen, sehr wohl zwischen guter und "minderwertigerer" Nahrung unterscheiden (eben Instinkt bedingt) muss ich nicht nachlesen. Ich habe 10 Jahre Teichzucht (K2 auf K3) hinter mir (bis zu 3500 Fische / Saison). Folgende Feststellung daraus:
- Futterplatz mit Mais
- Futterplatz mit Gerste
Der Mais blieb liegen, bis die Gerste weg war. Erst dann wurde der Mais zögerlich angepackt. Und das war jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel. Kennt man sich nun in der Nährwert-Tabelle beider Hülsenfrüchte aus und überträgt das auf die Biologie des Karpfens weiß man auch wieso der K den Mais nur zögerlich nahm, solange Gerste zur Verfügung stand. Man spricht deshalb auch in der Teichwirtschaft / Karpfenzucht vom Gerstenwert des jeweiligen Futtermittels für den Karpfen. Wobei der Gerstenwert von 110 ein Optimum zwischen Verwertung der Kohlenhydrate und Fettproduktions darstellt. Was darüber liegt sorgt für Fettleibigkeit (der typische, labrige Weiherkarpfen den man in der Kneipe bekommt) - Werte darunter führen langfristig zur Mangelversorgung. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich damit mit der Anglermythe aufgeräumt habe. Jedes Tier tickt da gleich (auch die überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen): klar wird alles probiert nur sagt irgendwann der Organismus: lass die Finger von, dass ist nicht gut für Dich. Hat nichts mit Intelligenz zu tun sondern nur mit instinktiven Selbsterhaltungstrieb.


----------



## Gunnar. (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Doppel Rehi, 


Raubfisch schrieb:


> @gunnar
> 
> gut, dann machen wir halt aus dem wort medikament das wort chemie.
> 
> ...


----------



## kati48268 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Hallo Rainer.
Das sind exakt die Dinge, die ich als Erfahrungen unter "Laborbedingungen" meine!
Gern würde ich mehr von solchen Dingen lesen.
|wavey:


Bitte lasst das hochinteressante Thema nicht in eine allg. Pro/Contra klassisches Karpfenangeln-Diskussion verschludern.


----------



## ObiWahn81 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> (...) Wobei der Gerstenwert von 110 ein Optimum zwischen Verwertung der Kohlenhydrate und Fettproduktions darstellt. (...)


 
Nabend, 

also wäre Schlussendlich die Symbiose aus dem "Optimum", ein Mix mit einem Gerstenwert von 110, und einem Flavor als Wiedererkennungseffekt und Alleinstellungsmerkmal die logische Weiterentwicklung der Boilies?!

Weiß das eigentlich auch der K?

Grüße


----------



## rainerle (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

.....so ähnlich. Wobei man auf das Flavor verzichten könnte. Zur Frage ob das der Karpfen weiß: nein, wissen tut der Fisch gar nix - da ist sein Hirn zu klein für aber sein Instinkt wird ihn mittel- bis langfristig auf diese Nahrung fixieren (unter der Voraussetzung, dass eine ausreichende Verfügbarkeit gegeben ist). 

Mal ne einfache Frage: Wieso stehen Karpfen so auf Brot?

Durch sehr gute Beziehungen zum ansässigen Bäcker hab ich oft übriges Brot und Brötchen bekommen. War das im oder besser auf dem Wasser sind die K's nur noch oben geschwommen und auch Tage danach, Grundfutter in Form von Triticale/Weizen/Gerste war wieder ins Wasser eingebracht, wurde die Oberfläche an der Futterstelle regelmäßig abgecheckt. Sieht man sich nun die Bestandteile von Brot / Brötchen an kann man sehr schnell auf der Weisheit letzten Schluss kommen: Brot besteht aus Getreide und Wasser. Wobei das Getreide einen Zustand hat, welcher eine "schnellere" Verwertung zulässt als in der "Urform" - hinzu kommt dann noch der Geschmacksverstärker Salz.

Was wir bei uns auch beobachtet haben:
Körner (Weizen, Triticale und Gerste sowieso) gequetscht und gequollen wurde der gequetschten und ungequollenen Ware vorgezogen. Gänzlich unbehandeltes Futter blieb liegen, bis das andere gefressen war. Die Fische merken nämlich relativ schnell was "leichter" zu verdauen ist und was etwas mehr Zeit braucht. Die Differenzierung zwischen qualitativ gutem und noch besseren Futters nimmt schon etwas mehr Zeit in Anspruch (also beim Fisch mein ich jetzt - äh, und manchmal auch beim Menschen).


----------



## ObiWahn81 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> (...) Körner (Weizen, Triticale und Gerste sowieso) gequetscht und gequollen wurde der gequetschten und ungequollenen Ware vorgezogen. Gänzlich unbehandeltes Futter blieb liegen, bis das andere gefressen war. (...)


 
Hi,

aber nun die Frage nach der Selektivität!!! Sicher wird nicht nur der K die Vorzüge der leichten und nahrhaften Kost zu schätzen wissen und sich mitsamt dem Zielfisch auch reichlich Weißflossengetier auf dem Futterplatz einfinden.

Gelänge es denn die gequollenen und "vorgekauten" Getreide, z.B. mittels Pelletbinder, in eine selektierende Form zu drücken?!

Grüße


----------



## rainerle (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

....wurde doch schon vor Jahren gemacht - ohne Pelletbinder oder der Gleichen. Nimm nen Strumpf (oder neu-denglish Arma-Mesh) und strumpfe gequetschten Weizen oder Korn oder Triticale oder oder oder ein und zieh es aufs Haar. Da braucht es keine Chemie (die sowieso nicht ordentlich hält) sondern nur den alten Schlüpper von der Ehefrau. Ist/Kann an Boilie-Gewässern der Bringer /sein. Zentner Weizen liegt bei 12-15 Euro. Kräftig damit füttern und dann Jackpot.


----------



## ObiWahn81 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> (...) sondern nur den alten Schlüpper von der Ehefrau. (...)


 
Sers,

hieß es nicht grad eben noch dass ein Flavor unnötig sei?!

Die wohl bedeutendere Frage: Wieso noch den Unmut der Gattin auf mich ziehen wenn das "Stöffchen" lediglich Raum für ein Korn bietet...

Sicher, Deine genannte Vorgehensweise wäre eine Lösung!

Doch haben sich die Kugeln nicht zuletzt etabliert weil sie so bequem via Rohr auf Weite gebrachte werden können.
Klar, mit nur mangelhaftem "Klebstoff" hilf das Cobra auch nicht wirklich.
Ist also hier der Ansatz zu suchen?!

Grüße


----------



## angler1996 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Rainerle: danke,

wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das selbst Brot/ Brötchen nicht das Gleiche ist. Die stehen teilweise auf einem Bäcker.
Gruß A.


----------



## rainerle (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

@Obi
Ansatz wäre FuBo, Boot oder wo beides nicht erlaubt die gute, alte Luftmatratze und Schwimmübungen
@ Angler
wenn es heißen soll: ."...........teilweise auf eine*n* Bäcker" macht es zumindest von einem zynischen Blickwinkel betrachtet Sinn. Ansonsten verstünde ich es, ganz ehrlich, nicht ganz.


----------



## ObiWahn81 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> @Obi
> Ansatz wäre FuBo, Boot oder wo beides nicht erlaubt die gute, alte Luftmatratze und Schwimmübungen
> (...)


 
Nabend,

somit aber wieder nicht mit der "breiten Masse" kompatibel.

Sowohl das FuBo als auch das BoOt erfordern ja doch ein gewisses Budget und/oder sind aus manigfaltig gearteten Gründen nicht Bestand der Angelausrüstung, ähhhh des Tackle, oder eben einfach in der jeweiligen Situation völlig fehl am Platz.
Auch eine Luftmatratze möchte erst an das Wasser ge-sherpart werden und zu Saisonbeginn grenzt es an eine sportliche Grenzerfahrung damit auf dem See zu schippern.

Also doch grob geschrotete Gerste mit Eiweiß in Form einer Kugel "abhärten"? Nur, kann man da noch von einer Weiterentwicklung sprechen? Ist "Back to the roots" oder "reduce to the max" der Fortschritt?

Grüße


----------



## angler1996 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> @Obi
> Ansatz wäre FuBo, Boot oder wo beides nicht erlaubt die gute, alte Luftmatratze und Schwimmübungen
> @ Angler
> wenn es heißen soll: ."...........teilweise auf eine*n* Bäcker" macht es zumindest von einem zynischen Blickwinkel betrachtet Sinn. Ansonsten verstünde ich es, ganz ehrlich, nicht ganz.


 

Fische aus einem Gewässer bevorzugten Brot / Brötchen von einem Bäcker. Mit Brot/ Brötchen von anderen Bäckern ging nichts. 
Gruß A.


----------



## cyberpeter (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

@ obi

Wieso so kompliziert?

Man arbeitet Weizen, Gerste usw. in einem Futterballen ein, frostet ihn evtl. noch kurz an und mit einer Futterschleuder, Wurfstab usw. kommt man auf ganz ordentliche Weiten. 

Wenn es weiter gehen soll gibt es z.B. von der Spomb eine kleinere Version die sich auch ohne spezielle Spodrute ausbringen läßt - etwas "Wurftechnik" und vernünftiges Gerät vorausgesetzt kommt man da an die 100 Meter. Damit lassen sich dann auch Partikel ohne "Beimischung" im Vergleich zur Futterrakete ausbringen.

Das sollte doch massenkompatibel und günstig genug sein ...

Das Hauptproblem aber, dass der Futterplatz dann von anderen kleineren Fischen auch besucht und zumindest größere Karpfen evtl. dadurch verscheut werden könnten löst Du damit aber nicht... Da ist dann wieder etwas "Boilietechnik" gefragt. Mit entsprechenden Bindern aus der Boilieherstellung, eingeweichtem Weizen, Gerste usw. und einem Topf kochendem Wasser sollte sich da schon was "zaubern" lassen was man übrigens entweder mit PVA oder eine Spomb ausbringen kann.

Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Dere Obi,

ich glaub nicht, dass ich dabei von "Weiterentwicklung" gesprochen habe. Irgendwie - ich glaub Dank Kati - sind wir da "reingeschlittert". Natürlich ist das "am Anfang war das Feuer". Nur hat mein Opa das auf max. 10m praktiziert und wir können, dank der heutigen "Hilfsmittelchen", das Ganze auf  gute 40-50m ausweiten. Das "Coarse" Problem bleibt allerdings - wobei ich nicht glaube, dass sich die Karpfen von den Plötzen das Fressen streitig machen lassen. Einzig die Menge des Futters stellt eine Herausforderung dar. 10kg Weizen zu Ballen gefroren wollen mit dem Futterknecht erstmal rausbefördert werden - man spart sich mit Sicherheit den Fitness-Club. Danach geht's halt zum Doktor und wenn der meint "Tennisarm", heißt die Antwort: "Nein, Angelarm!".


----------



## kati48268 (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> ich glaub nicht, dass ich dabei von "Weiterentwicklung" gesprochen habe.


Hast du nicht.
Es war ein interessantes Beispiel, wie Karpfen (doch) zwischen 2 Menüs wählen.



rainerle schrieb:


> Irgendwie - ich glaub Dank Kati - sind wir da "reingeschlittert".


Aha, ich bin schuld. 
Ist ja wie in der Schule früher. |evil:



rainerle schrieb:


> Danach geht's halt zum Doktor und wenn der meint "Tennisarm", heißt die Antwort: "Nein, Angelarm!".


Würd ja noch gehen.
Solange man(n) nicht sagt, "ich hab die Rute zu oft... "|uhoh:


----------



## cyberpeter (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



rainerle schrieb:


> . Das "Coarse" Problem bleibt allerdings - wobei ich nicht glaube, dass sich die Karpfen von den Plötzen das Fressen streitig machen lassen.



Hast Du an einem Platz, wo sich Plötzen, Brassen und Satzkarpfen um das Futter "balgen" schon öfters mal einen größeren Karpfen gefangen? Meine "Ausbäute" war bei solchen Konstelationen mau - vorallem hat man je nach Bestand an Brassen, Plötzen suw. das Problem, dass bis die ersten Karpfen "eintreffen" vom Futter nicht mehr viel bis gar nichts mehr da ist.



rainerle schrieb:


> Einzig die Menge des Futters stellt eine Herausforderung dar. 10kg Weizen zu Ballen gefroren wollen mit dem Futterknecht erstmal rausbefördert werden - man spart sich mit Sicherheit den Fitness-Club.



Da ziehe ich die 10kg Weizen in Ballenform mit einem Futterknecht eindeutig den 10kg Boilies mit dem Wurfrohr vor


----------



## rainerle (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*

Servus Peter,
nicht direkt am Platz - ich liebe es aber, auf einem ziemlich "kleinen" Platz ordentlich mit Partikeln für Rabatz zu sorgen und dann etwas abseits (meist so 5-10m) meine Fallen aufzubauen - das bringt mir eigentlich regelmäßig gute Fische. Ich denke / nehme an, dass die Dickmänner durch den Radau wohl angelockt werden und das Ganze aus einer gewissen Distanz und mit "Arroganz" (ist ein Scherz - bitte, ich spreche Karpfen solche Gefühle nicht zu) beobachten. Wenn sich dann für die Herren die Gelegenheit eines Happens bietet schlagen sich i.d.R. zu.

Edit: nur ist die Relation zu beachten: bei 10kg Weizen bleibt vielleicht noch 1kg für den Karpfen - bei 24er Schussern schieß ich 2kg raus und davon sind 1,5kg für die Karpfen .


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilies - am Ende ihrer Entwicklung?*



> Servus Peter,
> nicht direkt am Platz - ich liebe es aber, auf einem ziemlich "kleinen" Platz ordentlich mit Partikeln für Rabatz zu sorgen und dann etwas abseits (meist so 5-10m) meine Fallen aufzubauen - das bringt mir eigentlich regelmäßig gute Fische. Ich denke / nehme an, dass die Dickmänner durch den Radau wohl angelockt werden und das Ganze


Als ich früher noch manchmal Karpfen angeln am Neckar war, haben wir das ähnlich gemacht:
Ca. 5 - 10 m stromab (je nach Tiefe/Strömung) von einem Futterplatz (hat man ja immer mitgekriegt, wenn jemand gefüttert hat) angeln.

Natürlich dabei ZUERST den Kollegen gefragt, obs ok. 

Hat uns ohne Stress auf alle Köder immer wieder schöne Karpfen gebracht, teilweise deutlich größere als am Futterplatz beim Kollegen.


----------

